# retirement home doors



## Sawdust (May 20, 2016)

My Mom is currently taking a retirement home for a test drive and lots  of thoughts.  Immediate one the door is too hard for her to open her room door.  I get  the fire door thing but at 90 she never had any issues with her own  home doors.  Cost to have them get her for meals at 225.00 per month and  thats 2,700.00 per year.

In my past with a metal door fire door with a self closer it was  adjustable as to how much tension. I would think they need enough that  it closes but not enough that she needs a gym membership and Steroids.     Whats the deal with this are the doors calibrated a certain way and  checked by the fire department or what. I didnt check it well enough  when I was there but she says she is going to learn to open it herself,   I was thinking if there is an adjuster it might have been accidentally  adjusted a little bit on the hard side.  Not that im getting cynical in  my slightly old age.  

thanks


----------



## Manatee (May 20, 2016)

I would look elsewhere.  We have an old friend who lives in assisted living and does not have that problem.


----------



## Guitarist (May 21, 2016)

Our apartment doors are on a pneumatic hinge so we can't leave them open in case of fire or probably even for security (going off and leaving a door open).  We can have the pneumatic hinge adjusted to some degree but mine either shuts too forcefully or too slowly.  

I agree with Manatee. I'd look elsewhere.  It's nice that she can test-drive these places!


----------



## jnos (May 21, 2016)

There IS an adjustment, but not as simple as a lighter door that is not a fire door. I'm just surprised they wouldn't have heard that complaint before.


----------



## Myquest55 (May 21, 2016)

I would talk to other residents and see if anyone else has complained about it.  Surely the person next door has some experience.  It could be they HAVE heard that complaint before and just don't care - OR - it is a problem with that particular unit that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Sawdust (May 21, 2016)

thanks to everyone for your thoughts and yes i thought about the adjustment on the door closer.  This is all new to us she is in Respite and this is the third home,  NOw she does have arthritis in her hands so that makes it harder.  Ive told her what the charge is and because she cares about money like I do she is now trying harder to do it.  As I get older I get more cynical because ive seen more.   You have to figure an old person with a walker has enough to deal with going out the door and they should be able to get in and out of their room.    At the front of the home and all I have seen they do have the automatic door opener same as in hospitals.  2,700.00 a year is a huge waste or money,  probably cost less to have an automatic button on every room at that rate. 

  Few other things getting in my craw as well.   Told they need to be paid for monday, its 25 percent more cause she is not in Respite now and would be a resident.  I get this news at 3:00 on friday, its a long weekend here and the credit union dosnt open till next weekend.  I think it would be reasonable to expect to get an invoice which I havent got and a little bit ahead of time.


----------



## bodumene (Jun 22, 2016)

This does seem like an odd problem.  The door ought to be adjustable.  Do the people who run the home acknowledge the problem, or will they not do anything about it?

One thing I might suggest is to contact your Area Agency on Aging.  I have found them incredibly helpful.  To find their number, you can google "Area Agency on Aging" and your county or city.  They also would know of the agency that oversees these facilities, and they might be able to help.

Good luck!


----------

